# Γενικά Αρχεία του Κράτους



## Alexandra (Apr 23, 2014)

Μία ωραιότατη φωτογραφική ξενάγηση στο κτίριο των Γενικών Αρχείων του Κράτους από τον φωτογράφο Ηλία Γεωργουλέα.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10204144100385641.1073741994.1319862313&type=3

Οι λεζάντες των φωτογραφιών προέρχονται από την ιστοσελίδα των Γενικών Αρχείων.
http://www.gak.gr/frontoffice/portal.asp?cpage=NODE&cnode=18


----------

